# Cowboy name ideas for my new pup!



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, for some time now I have been considering getting a puppy after my oldest Golden Beau passed away in April. When I received the exciting news that Indie's breeder was having a litter, how could I possibly resist! 

The puppy is now 4 weeks old and will be ready to leave its mother and come home with us on 9th January. 

The problem now is deciding a name, we will be getting another male, and to keep in with tradition we would like another cowboy name, our previous Goldens have been called Jake, Beau and we have Indie (not really a cowboy name but after Indiana Jones so sort of!)

Does anyone have any cowboy name suggestions we can call our new pup?

Thanks


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This is a good list;

http://www.alternativebabynames.com/index.php?goto=cowboy


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

How about Duke, Colton, Wyatt, Jesse, Remington.....


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I always like Tuff Enough "Tuff" for short (after Tuff Hedaman the professional bull rider, can't get more cowboy then that!)


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

Tuff is a great cowboy name. One of my favorite movies is 8 Seconds...I watch it all the time, never gets old. Cowboy Up!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kit
Butch 
Sundance
Wyatt
Maverick
Cisco
Pancho
Festus
Hoss
Bowie
Ringo
Dillon
Marshal
Duke
Chisum
Rooster
Liberty
Paladin
Rowdy
Shane
Slim
Sugarfoot
Cooper
Cody
Hoot
Gabby
Roy

and from toy story - Woody!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Concho (Choncho), Silver(ado), Ledoux, Texas, Bronco, Cheyenne, Rodeo (I probably would have named my guy that if that wasn't my buddies dog's name), Roper, Rook...


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

*Austin
Buck
Bronson
Brooks
Cage
Clint
Colton
Clovis
Coleman
Chase
Cyril
Cooper
Charlton
Chance
Cody
Clay
Cecil
Clyde
Coy
Clifford
Cash
Cord
Dalton
Dawson
Dock
Dustin
Dallas 
Emory
Eldon
Elroy
Emmett
Farley
Floyd
Forrest
*
*Galen
Garvin
Grady
Haskell
Houston
Hadley
Horace
Hoyt
Harley
Harlan
Herschel*
*Kix
Jack
Jake
Justin
Jace
Justice
Jesse
Kirby
Leland
Lowell
Lloyd
Lyndon
Landon
Merle
Marshall
Mitchell
Royce
Rex
Rusty
Red
Randall*
*Ranger
Rowdy
Sonny
Shane
Stetson
Tex
Tinker
Toby
Tucker
Ty
Tyson
Travis
Trace
Tillman
Trey
Wiley
Weston
Wilbur
Winston
Waylon
Wyatt
Wade
Wayne
Zane*


----------



## awilkens (Jan 7, 2009)

Calamity
(ok, that's a girl's name I suppose)


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Wyatt. Wyatt Slurp. (OK, I'm sure people are groaning reading this).:  Deadly with the kisses.http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

How about the ultimate cowboy of all time... John Wayne..... call him 'Duke'


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

How about Maverick?


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

wow some great names here! thanks everyone. I like Red, but not all family agree. We are going to see the litter and choose on Sunday ,Sooo! exited . May have a better idea once we have chosen him.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Butch Cassidy! One of my favorite movies. Or you could just go with Paul Newman. How about Clint Eastwood? 

My cat is named just plain old Cowboy!

Kris


----------

